
Technology’s Role Changes Comic Books - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/13/arts/comic-books-computers-dc-marvel.html
======
egypturnash
I do comics with a process _radically_ different from the assembly line the
superhero factories use. Their pipeline is script>pencils>inks>colors>letters,
often done by different people at every stage; mine is
script>pencils>letters>colors, all in Illustrator by me except for the script,
which is largely written by my creative partner. By freeing myself from the
need to look like What Superhero Comics Always Look Like, I’ve dropped an
_entire phase of the process_.

I’m not producing work anywhere near as fast, in part because I’m a slacker
compared to the work schedules most people working in superhero mills take on.
I also spend more time per page because I’m doing it almost all myself. I
_think_ I’m spending less time per page on my three visual stages than the
total time of 2-4 people doing four separate visual stages. But working
entirely in Illustrator and leaning on some of its more esoteric capabilities
lets me produce work where every panel is a gorgeous little painting, with
surprisingly high speed. Full control over the whole process is a nice bonus,
it’s very definitely _my_ art as opposed to the work of a team.

([http://egypt.urnash.com](http://egypt.urnash.com) if you are curious,
Parallax is the fully painted project, Decrypting Rita is much more visually
constrained and done before I figured out a lot of the techniques I'm using on
Parallax.)

------
open-source-ux
For a time, the Wacom Cintiq was the only serious contender for drawing direct
on screen with a stylus. But there are now affordable alternative brands (XP-
Pen, Artisul, Huion, Parblo) that offer decent performance. Wacom is still
regarded as the high-quality, premium choice but there's at least competition
in the market where little existed before.

Additionally, the iPad Pro + Apple Pen + Procreate (drawing and painting app)
has quickly become extremely popular among digital artists.

As for digital comics, it's worth checking out this fascinating experiment in
trying to making comics more than just static pictures:

 _" Protanopia is a digital comic for iPad and iPhone. Created as an
experiment into the possibilities of digital comics. Using elements from 3D
and 2D animation in a realtime game engine, it creates an unique visual style,
whilst still having a familiar feeling."_

[http://andrebergs.com/protanopia/](http://andrebergs.com/protanopia/)

~~~
Hoasi
> As for digital comics, it's worth checking out this fascinating experiment
> in trying to making comics more than just static pictures: "Protanopia is a
> digital comic for iPad and iPhone. (...)

Very nice.

Also check _Bottom of the Ninth_ , by Ryan Woodward if you are interested in
creative use of the digital medium.

[http://ryanwoodwardart.com/my-works/bottom-of-the-
ninth/](http://ryanwoodwardart.com/my-works/bottom-of-the-ninth/)

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/k2ZpX](http://archive.is/k2ZpX)

------
kashyapc
Speaking of Comics Books ... this morning I began the excellent treatise on
Comics as a medium (some of you surely would know this): _Understanding
Comics_ [1] by Scott McCloud.

The book itself is written in a comic book form, with black and white art.
Thoroughly enjoying the "visual literacy" and the "mechanics of storytelling"
by McCloud; a fine explainer.

(Looks like this is the book I needed to give me the push to try the World of
Comics.)

[1] [https://www.harpercollins.com/9780060976255/understanding-
co...](https://www.harpercollins.com/9780060976255/understanding-comics/)

~~~
carapace
I second this. "Understanding Comics" is actually about how the human mind
works subjectively. It's mindblowing about every five pages or so. Scott
McCloud is a genius.

